# Topics > Games > Video games >  StarCraft

## Airicist

Official website - starcraft.com

youtube.com/starcraft

facebook.com/starcraft

twitter.com/starcraft

StarCraft on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

The Berkeley Overmind Project

youtube.com/UCBOvermind

----------


## Airicist

Article "Skynet meets the Swarm: how the Berkeley Overmind won the 2010 StarCraft AI competition"
StarCraft, one of the most popular games ever made, also serves as the perfect …

by Haomiao Huang
January 19, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google and Blizzard team up on a StarCraft made just for AIs"

by Devin Coldewey
November 5, 2016

----------


## Airicist

StarCraft II DeepMind feature layer API

Published on Nov 4, 2016




> Today at BlizzCon 2016 in Anaheim, California, we announced our collaboration with Blizzard Entertainment to open up StarCraft II to AI and Machine Learning researchers around the world.


Article "DeepMind and Blizzard to release StarCraft II as an AI research environment"

by Oriol Vinyals
November 4, 2016

----------


## Airicist

DeepMind StarCraft II Demonstration

Streamed live Jan 24, 2019




> Join Artosis, RottterdaM and a cast of special guests for a unique StarCraft II showcase live from DeepMind in London, in partnership with Blizzard.






AlphaStar: The inside story

Published on Jan 24, 2019




> In recent years, StarCraft, considered to be one of the most challenging Real-Time Strategy (RTS) games and one of the longest-played esports of all time, has emerged by consensus as a “grand challenge” for AI research. 
> 
> Our StarCraft II program AlphaStar is the first Artificial Intelligence to defeat a top professional player. In a series of test matches held on 19 December 2018, AlphaStar decisively beat Team Liquid’s Grzegorz "MaNa" Komincz, one of the world’s strongest professional StarCraft players, 5-0, following a successful benchmark match against his team-mate Dario “TLO” Wünsch. The matches took place under professional match conditions on a competitive ladder map and without any game restrictions.


Google DeepMind

----------


## mc4man

I thought this game was dead

----------


## Airicist

Article "DeepMind’s StarCraft 2 AI is now better than 99.8 percent of all human players"
AlphaStar is now grandmaster level in the real-time strategy game

by Nick Statt
October 30, 2019

----------


## Airicist

DeepMind’s AlphaStar: a grandmaster level StarCraft 2 AI

Dec 3, 2019

----------

